# RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioning



## Darth SQ

*RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioning*

Ok, you're going to like this story.

Many of you have posted threads or pm'd me regarding the difficulty you have had finding a good tech that repairs and reconditions these old amps.
Up to this point, I have had no solutions for you other than just rumors of who might still be performing this service only to hear back that they no longer work on them.
It's all been very frustrating.

Well it looks like that has changed.
Being from Phoenix myself, I have made some phone calls to some contacts in the Phoenix area which have led me to finding some of the original technicians (Orion, RF, and PPI) from the 80's-90's that are performing this service full time.
Basically, I now have access to original board designers-techs that will offer their services to bring your old school amps back to life!
How f'n cool is that?

Since I have not used them personally, I cannot vouch for them at this time.
To solve that problem, I have been in direct phone contact with two DIYMA members that were willing to try them out and have already sent their amps in for repairs including some for reconditioning. 
Once they're done, they will let me know how it all went with details regarding price, turn around time, and quality of workmanship.
At that time, I will repost the outcome in this thread and if all goes as promised, I will pass the contact info onto you all.

As it was explained to me, this is exclusive to DIYMA members since they don't want to get buried with amps.
That's about it for now.

Here's hoping to finally solving this problem!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jcorkin

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*

fantastic i have a power [email protected] in need of repair. let us know what you find out


----------



## Prime mova

Bret, that sounds awesome!


----------



## richiec77

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*

Excellent! I have some older Soundstream stuff I may just farm out to have looked at.


----------



## Timelessr1

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*

Subscribed....I'm running a PPI 404.2 and 600.2 in my daily driver...they sound good, but it would be nice to have them reconditioned back to what they were when they were brand new!!


----------



## $LICK CALIFA$

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*

mmmmmmm old school repair.....


----------



## TwinBassDaddy

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*

Subscribed. I'm in Las Vegas, wouldnt cost too much to ship to AZ, as the guy I had been using went crazy. I mean it, he's institutionalized. Guess all those solder fumes built up over time.


----------



## h1-vltg

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*

AWESOME...got some PG MS amps in need of repair.


----------



## nutxo

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*



h1-vltg said:


> AWESOME...got some PG MS amps in need of repair.


PG is easy, contact valeks on phoenixphorum. I cant remember the name of his website offhand.


----------



## bigdwiz

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*



nutxo said:


> PG is easy, contact valeks on phoenixphorum. I cant remember the name of his website offhand.


At Altser we specialize in dependable, and quality repair on Phoenix Gold, AudioSource and Carver amplifiers, signal processors, and other audio equipment.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*

Ok, I need one more DIYMA member that needs an old school amp repaired/reconditioned to evaluate the shop.

Preferably a Fosgate amp since they've already completed a PPI amp and are working on some Orions and other PPIs.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ok, I need one more DIYMA member that needs an old school amp repaired/reconditioned to evaluate the shop.
> 
> Preferably a Fosgate amp since they've already completed a PPI amp and are working on some Orions and other PPIs.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


send me the details please - got a 200 and 4040 - thanks!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*



Turtl3Sh3ll said:


> send me the details please - got a 200 and 4040 - thanks!


Perfect.
The guy that will be working on them actually designed the boards for both of those.
It doesn't get any better than that.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*

Ok, Hardbody's PPI amp is done and in his posession again.
I asked him to post the results and the full experience once he's installed and ran it.

I still need someone with some Rockford Fosgate amps that need repairs.....Bigdwiz?
Turns out Turtl3Sh3ll RF amps were working fine.

PM me if you want to have one of the original RF board designers repair yours. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bigdwiz

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ok, Hardbody's PPI amp is done and in his posession again.
> I asked him to post the results and the full experience once he's installed and ran it.
> 
> I still need someone with some Rockford Fosgate amps that need repairs.....Bigdwiz?
> Turns out Turtl3Sh3ll RF amps were working fine.
> 
> PM me if you want to have one of the original RF board designers repair yours.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Why in the world would you think I'd have broken RF amps? 

Yes, I have a few and it would be super cool to get them repaired by the designers, but after the Power 1000c and Orion 97.3 in the last month, it will have to wait another month if I'm the beta tester. Sorry


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*

Installed my PPI 5075DX amp today, I'm running it stereo to the front and I bridged the rear outputs for the single sub I have. Adjusted the x-overs and gains using the RCM-1000 and so far it is working fine. I'll be testing it everyday as I now have it installed in my pathfinder which I have been driving recently.

My repair experience went very smooth, I was a little worried about sending my amp to someone I don't know never mind in another state but everything went perfect. My contact person was very quick with his e-mails and we talked on the phone a few times. He even called me and we had a 3 way call between his tech and the 2 of us. Can't comment on anything inside the amp as the bottom cover is now tightened to spec and I don't want to jeopardize anything by removing it.

I asked my contact person to have the tech put new wires on the speaker plugs and he did a nice job and used nice looking wire too.

The repair price was reasonable and return shipping took 4 days so that was pretty quick.

I would not hesitate to recommend dealing with the contact person or his tech.

Will report back after using the amp for a while


----------



## NucFusion

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*

I have 2 old RF punch 40i and 60ix amps that I haven't hooked up in many years. They were still working when I uninstalled them and had initially wanted to use them in my current install, but was scared about the possibility that they might have "leaky" caps and may not spec out. Are these contacts just for fixing non working amps or are they willing to check it out and recondition the caps for me? I would really like to have these amps freshened up and run them again.


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*

I myself can restore/service amps also. I've done some work for some DIYMA members here and on Phoenix Phorums. I can replace all electrolytic caps with better spec, higher temp rating, longer life spand....pretty much higher quality. Output transistors can also be upgraded (if better spec are available), op amps can also be upgraded to BurrBrown if possible. 

I can do all that at a reasonable price, why because I love doing it. I have a few pics of my recent work, just check my thread's. 

I just finished a M25 for a Phoenix Phorum member (he just got it today) and replace all caps, upgrade op amps to BB, and modded the input caps. I loved the SQ of it so much that I myself purchased one (from a DIYMA member two days ago) to perform the same service as the other.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*



NucFusion said:


> I have 2 old RF punch 40i and 60ix amps that I haven't hooked up in many years. They were still working when I uninstalled them and had initially wanted to use them in my current install, but was scared about the possibility that they might have "leaky" caps and may not spec out. Are these contacts just for fixing non working amps or are they willing to check it out and recondition the caps for me? I would really like to have these amps freshened up and run them again.


I'll pm you. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JuiceMan88

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*



TrickyRicky said:


> I myself can restore/service amps also. I've done some work for some DIYMA members here and on Phoenix Phorums. I can replace all electrolytic caps with better spec, higher temp rating, longer life spand....pretty much higher quality. Output transistors can also be upgraded (if better spec are available), op amps can also be upgraded to BurrBrown if possible.
> 
> I can do all that at a reasonable price, why because I love doing it. I have a few pics of my recent work, just check my thread's.
> 
> I just finished a M25 for a Phoenix Phorum member (he just got it today) and replace all caps, upgrade op amps to BB, and modded the input caps. I loved the SQ of it so much that I myself purchased one (from a DIYMA member two days ago) to perform the same service as the other.


That would be my M25 he's talking about. Any of you guys with PGs don't hesitate to deal with this guy. He loves what he does and it really shows in the detail of his work. Top notch experience! I can't wait to get this M25 hooked up!


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*



DeuceRooster said:


> That would be my M25 he's talking about. Any of you guys with PGs don't hesitate to deal with this guy. He loves what he does and it really shows in the detail of his work. Top notch experience! I can't wait to get this M25 hooked up!


Thanks for the feedback. I now have my own M25 and will do the same service that yours got (thanks Dale- member here). I already spotted leaky caps on the B+ side, but no biggy I got a great deal and I can replace them with no problems. 

I'll try to post some of my recent work here and on Phoenix Phorums. Am going to order parts for the M25, SA3.0X (about 70 bucks in parts with BB op amps) and a Hifonics Eagle amp (output-power transistors replaced, all film caps getting replace with WIMA, all emitter resistors replaced, rail and B+ caps replaced, also had some shorted output transistors).


Pics will be posted tomorrow on a seperate thread.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*



TrickyRicky said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I now have my own M25 and will do the same service that yours got (thanks Dale- member here). I already spotted leaky caps on the B+ side, but no biggy I got a great deal and I can replace them with no problems.
> 
> I'll try to post some of my recent work here and on Phoenix Phorums. Am going to order parts for the M25, SA3.0X (about 70 bucks in parts with BB op amps) and a Hifonics Eagle amp (output-power transistors replaced, all film caps getting replace with WIMA, all emitter resistors replaced, rail and B+ caps replaced, also had some shorted output transistors).
> 
> 
> Pics will be posted tomorrow on a seperate thread.




Ricardo,
Please post them here.
This is about all OS amps and as many repair techs that can do these becoming available.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*

Ok, here are some (before and after pics). I'll post more once I get the parts for the SA3.0X, Eagle and the M25.



Eagle.











SA3.0X


















PG M25


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*

Talked to their rep a few days back before I came down with pneumonia so I forgot to post this.
They wanted us to know that they do almost all brands and types of amps and will be e-mailing me a list very soon.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*

update, my PPI amp is still working fine, glad I could have it repaired, thanks again Bret for hooking me up !!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: Old School Fosgate, Rockford Fosgate, Orion, & Precision Power Amps That Need Rep*



ahardb0dy said:


> update, my PPI amp is still working fine, glad I could have it repaired, thanks again Bret for hooking me up !!


You are most welcome. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

I just got a list of all the old school amps that these guys are repairing and reconditioning.
If you don't see yours on the list, pm me and I check into it for you. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

Rockford Fosgate
Orion
a/d/s/
US Amps
Crossfire
Phoenix Gold
Alpine
Precision Power PPI
Zapco
Zed
Soundstream
Hifonics
Lanzar
Earthquake
Linear Power
Zapco
Autotek
Diamond Audio
Esoteric
Nakamichi
Kicker 

Blade Audio
Genesis
Butler


----------



## beef316

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I just got a list of all the old school amps that these guys are repairing and reconditioning.
> If you don't see yours on the list, pm me and I check into it for you.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR
> 
> Rockford Fosgate
> Orion
> a/d/s/
> US Amps
> Crossfire
> Phoenix Gold
> Alpine
> Precision Power PPI
> Zapco
> Zed
> Soundstream
> Hifonics
> Lanzar
> Earthquake
> Linear Power
> Zapco
> Autotek
> Diamond Audio
> Esoteric
> Nakamichi
> Kicker
> 
> Blade Audio
> Genesis
> Butler


No mtx love?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



beef316 said:


> No mtx love?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


They're not worth fixing......j/k. 
I'll check into it.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Here's the reply:

If it's a Class D Mono block forget about it. 2 Channel Class A/B then should not be a issue.
Let me know if you need work done.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Here's the reply:
> 
> If it's a Class D Mono block forget about it. 2 Channel Class A/B then should not be a issue.
> Let me know if you need work done.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


LOL, so am assuming that Mmats is out of the question. With all the "great" stuff I've heard about them am more than sure they wont touch them, lol.


----------



## aaron7

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Awesome to know I can have my a/d/s amps serviced if needed


----------



## Gpgtp

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

I have an orion 425 hcca that has problems, and a diamond d7 that wont turn on.. Any love available?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



Gpgtp said:


> I have an orion 425 hcca that has problems, and a diamond d7 that wont turn on.. Any love available?


Pm sent.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Catman

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Not to be a 'dick' ...but are these guys just sticking in generic parts ....or OEM equivalent? I have several 'old school' Nakamichi amps that need P/S caps. Not sure if they need anything else but I'd like to find a shop that can repair / recondition back to factory specs. I've found a couple of shops locally but they 'just get it working' is all they do.


thanks,

>^..^<


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



Catman said:


> Not to be a 'dick' ...but are these guys just sticking in generic parts ....or OEM equivalent? I have several 'old school' Nakamichi amps that need P/S caps. Not sure if they need anything else but I'd like to find a shop that can repair / recondition back to factory specs. I've found a couple of shops locally but they 'just get it working' is all they do.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> >^..^<


If you're serious about getting them done pm me and I will put you in contact with them so you can find out yourself.

All I am doing here is trying to finally cement in place a much needed service for the DIYMA community.
So far, they've done everything they said the would do in a timely manner.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Durzil

I have an older (10 years or so) Rockford Fosgate power 300.2 I'd be interested in reconditioning/upgrading if the price is reasonable if you still need a fosgate tester.


----------



## bamelanc

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Landis charges 110 and 159 respectively for Punch 75 and 150 repair/recondition. What he told me was that it was a flat rate...no matter the amount of work. Anyway, are these guys comparable to Landis in their prices and quality of work? Do they warranty and provide certification? Anyway, I have a couple of amps I want repaired and a couple that I would like reconditioned. LMK.


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



Catman said:


> Not to be a 'dick' ...but are these guys just sticking in generic parts ....or OEM equivalent? I have several 'old school' Nakamichi amps that need P/S caps. Not sure if they need anything else but I'd like to find a shop that can repair / recondition back to factory specs. I've found a couple of shops locally but they 'just get it working' is all they do.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> >^..^<


Generic? By that do you mean the cheapest and poorly made components? I use Motorola/ON, TexasInstrument, Nichicon, ST, Panasonic, Elna, and other hi-end/well known companies for my replacements. I always check the data-sheets to make sure I get a component that exceeds the OEM's ratings/specs.


I dont think anyone that repairs or service amps would rather use the cheapest/ poorest quality components on any of their work. It will just back fire, especially when the owner opens the amplifier and see's "USED" components or the knockoff components, lol.


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



bamelanc said:


> Landis charges 110 and 159 respectively for Punch 75 and 150 repair/recondition. What he told me was that it was a flat rate...no matter the amount of work. Anyway, are these guys comparable to Landis in their prices and quality of work? Do they warranty and provide certification? Anyway, I have a couple of amps I want repaired and a couple that I would like reconditioned. LMK.


As for right now I haven't set a flat rate (since I dont get a boat load of amps for repair or service) but I can see why they do that. I in the other hand give the owners the option of what services I can provide and how much.


Right now I got a PPI Sedona 100X and a MTX MTA250 (both PPI boards) and the MTX is getting all brand new transistors/fets/caps/op amps and a few resistors that need to be switched out inorder for the new parts to function/work properly. Final cost was 170.00 for it, thats labor and parts included (check it out at ampguts so you can see exactly what I have to deal with, lol).

There are also mods available (better op amps, caps, input section, ect), that I also offer when servicing the amp. I dont think many do that, and thats why they give you a flat rate and am pretty sure they wont do as much work as I do, they just replace the parts in question and thats it.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Ok, enough repairs have been done by this team of former line techs and engineers and they've lived up to their claims.
I have heard nothing but very good comments about them and their work.

Now that the trial periods over, I will go ahead let you all contact them directly.
They are very good at finding out exactly what your expectations are and then working everything out from there.
You can contact them at [email protected] .

Now if we could just find someone that repaints, silkscreens, and stencils os amps.....

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## for2nato

I repaint and do screen work. But in reality the setup cost to do one amp makes it unrealistic. Im not even rescreening my own sedona amps after i paint them lime green. Ill find a cheaper solution

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

There is a phoenix phorum member that does just that. Very hi-end work. Only valuable old school amplifiers are worth the $$ to make them function like new & look new as well.


----------



## for2nato

Honestly, if its one color and text only, its not that bad. But like doing an art series amp involves multiple screens and a seperate jig for each model amp. Just getting the original layout separated for all the screens would take some time. Even my sedonas are 2 colors. And if the second screen is a little off the whole jobe starts over. Imagine a 4 screen job. If i were to rescreen my sedonas it would be the simple logo style found on the black 500ix, similar to the am style amps.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navy Chief

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Now if we could just find someone that repaints, silkscreens, and stencils os amps.....
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I can do powdercoat and some laser engraving

Mark


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



Navy Chief said:


> I can do powdercoat and some laser engraving
> 
> Mark


Mark,
Have you matched the base white with powdercoating yet?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jmimac351

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Bret, thanks much for doing all of this. I have a few a/d/s amps, one of them with a bad channel. Not only can I now get that addressed but this repair resource makes all of this a lot more fun since, when looking at older stuff, at least I know I'm not buying a headache that I can't get fixed. 

Jim


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

I don't know what is up and I contacted the person (middle man) between me and the tech that fixed my PPI 5075, waiting for a reply. But my rear channels are not working. I am running the amp in 3 ch. mode right now, 50 x 2 to the front and the rear bridged mono going to a Pyle Pro 12" 4 ohm sub. Hopefully it is something I can look at myself, but I won't open the amp unless the tech says to do so. Stay tuned.


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Just heard from my contact, he forwarded my e-mail to the tech, fast response for sure !!


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Post #48 are you using the amp that has the rear ch's bad, when you stated you have the rear bridge?

If so how does it sound (w/pyle woofer...?.) ?


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Yes I still have the 5075 amp hooked up, the sub doesn't put out a lot of bass the box may not be the correct size for the sub, it was just something I had that wasn't being used. Plus it's a sealed box. When the amp was working 100% I could hear the bass but it isn't putting out anything crazy. I have it crossed over at 50 using the digital cross over that is built into the 5075.

Tomorrow I need to check inside the amp for any obvious problems, per the tech.


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Sometimes the output transistors show no signs of damage.


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Update, I thought I posted pics of what I found when I opened my amp, guess not. So here is what I found when I opened the amp, OK to do so per the tech:

Bottom cover after removal, not looking good:























































So I spoke to my contact person, and he told me to send it back, if any of the current problems were caused by anything his first tech did that he would cover the repair cost, but if the problems were un related he had another guy that would look at and fix it, someone from Orion. He also said if the problems were not caused by original tech he would get me a good price on future repairs.

I sent the amp back to my contact person, a short time later he wrote me and called to let me know the amp was again repaired, said the guy re-built most of the amp, gave me a really good price. I had to wait almost a month before I could spare the money to have the amp shipped back but I just received it today.

I opened the amp to see what was done and all I can say is WOW !! Not only did the tech repair the problems, it appears he replaced all the transistors and used that Gold material under them. I haven't hooked it up yet as my contact person mistakenly forgot to include the speaker plugs with the amp but he did realize his mistake and sent them out priority mail, I think they will also arrive today when my mail arrives. 

I will post after pics in a few minutes, stay tuned !!


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



ahardb0dy said:


> Update, I thought I posted pics of what I found when I opened my amp, guess not. So here is what I found when I opened the amp, OK to do so per the tech:
> 
> Bottom cover after removal, not looking good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I spoke to my contact person and he told me to send it back, if any of the current problems were caused by anything his first tech did that he would cover the repair cost, but if the problems were un related he had another guy that would look at and fix it, someone from Orion. He also said if the problems were not caused by original tech he would get me a good price on future repairs.
> 
> I sent the amp back and a short time later he wrote me and called to let me know the amp was again repaired, said the guy re-built most of the amp, gave me a really good price. I had to wait almost a month before I could spare the money to have the amp shipped back but I just received it today.
> 
> I opened the amp to see what was done and all I can say is WOW !! Not only did the tech repair the problems, it appears he replaced all the transistors and used that Gold material under them. I haven't hooked it up yet as they mistakenly forgot to include the speaker plugs with the amp but he did realize his mistake and sent them out priority mail, I think they will also arrive today when my mail arrives. Very good customer service on Evan's part.
> 
> I will post after pics in a few minutes, stay tuned !!


Looking forward to seeing the repairs.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

I was comparing some old pics to the after repair and I was mistaken about all the transistors being replaced, I guess the tech cleaned up all of them but he still replaced quite a few of them, after pics below:










this was the area where everything was burnt or broken before:










more pics:





































Want to give a BIG !! thanks to My contact person and his tech, if this amp now works half as good as it looks I will be ecstatic !!!!!!


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

That gold contact is not part of the transistors, its the insulator and that one is kapton. That ppi looks like the one i modified for a member here (it was a mtx red terminator), i replaced all output, power and rectifiers on it, even the caps and those axial caps aren't cheap.

Repairs look great.


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Thanks, I know the gold part is not part of the transistor, I knew it was some kind of an insulator, just wasn't sure exactly what it is called.

Speaker plugs arrived today in the mail so will have to hook the amp back up soon.


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Well, most likely due to my own fault, my amp is down again. I removed the bottom cover to see what was replaced, cleaned it, put it back on, installed the amp, all was good for about 5 minutes, than smoke was coming out of it. took it back out and removed the bottom and found 2 transistors cooked. 

I don't have any blame for the tech, I think he did an excellent job, this one may be my fault, I may not have installed the bottom cover properly as far as having tension on the transistors.

The front channels are still working so if I can get the cover back on, properly, maybe I'll just use the front channels, I can't do anything else with the amp right now. Could be a sale in the future, and if that was the case, the RCM-1000 and fiber optic cables might go with it. But that would be down the road.

Anyway, just want to emphasize, my contact person and the tech, did a very good job with this repair and I still am glad to have been introduced to them ( well my contact person anyway having not met either tech who worked on my amp).


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Unbelievable.
No one should be posting anyones phone #s.
Posting any private and personal contact info is against DIYMA rules.

Look for my PM.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

who posted a phone number Bret?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



ahardb0dy said:


> who posted a phone number Bret?


I've already deleted it.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

I figured you did since I didn't see anything, OK


----------



## brackac

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

I have 3x 300.2, a 404, and a 4050AM that I want refurbished and upgraded. Right now I am planning on sending them all to the Amp Doctor in the UK. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Why send them tho the uk, when there are plenty of techs here in the usa.


----------



## SilkySlim

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Unbelievable.
> No one should be posting anyones phone #s.
> Posting any private and personal contact info is against DIYMA rules.
> 
> Look for my PM.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Could you pm me the info I need to get a600 back up needs caps.


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

I'm working on converting my PPI amp to use the same method that the Orion amps use to hold the transistors down, the Orion way will eliminate any variations in how the "fingers" are adjusted.

Like this:










close up:


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



ahardb0dy said:


> I have no idea if the same thing that happened to my repaired amp would have happened if I did not open the amp up to see what was done, I did not hook up the amp and try it before I opened it to see what was repaired.
> 
> 
> I'm working on converting my PPI amp to use the same method that the Orion amps use to hold the transistors down, the Orion way will eliminate any variations in how the "fingers" are adjusted.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up:


C'mon Tony.......that's not a fair statement.
The fact that the tech bench ran your amp for over an hour with zero issues might be a clue.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



SilkySlim said:


> Could you pm me the info I need to get a600 back up needs caps.


I don't understand what you're asking of me.
Do you want to know how to perform the cap replacements yourself, or do you want contact info for the techs that can do it?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ahardb0dy

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Your right, I edited my post. It was most likely my fault as I previously stated, I will say everything was not perfect inside the amp, bench tested or not, I found loose screws and the fingers that contact the transistors were not all aligned the same.

But it's failure is most likely my fault, can't say anything any way, it worked when it was tested, it worked for 5 minutes after I installed it than it didn't.

The first time it was repaired, I DID NOT open it up and after 1 month of casual use, not everyday as I don't drive the truck everyday the rear channels went out and the damage can be seen in my above pictures. The amp was installed correctly and the speakers are all fine. So no idea why it failed.

I think this is a fair statement.


----------



## Wolf83

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

I have a PPI Sedona APA 500ix, I bought on ebay a couple months ago and it works. I had my audio shop test it. I want to get it installed in my car soon, but I woundn't mind having it recondition.
I also have a RF Punch 200x2 trans-ana & Punch 200ix DSM (its in my car powering Alpine Type R 6.5" comps.) I could send in one of these too.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



Wolf83 said:


> I have a PPI Sedona APA 500ix, I bought on ebay a couple months ago and it works. I had my audio shop test it. I want to get it installed in my car soon, but I woundn't mind having it recondition.
> I also have a RF Punch 200x2 trans-ana & Punch 200ix DSM (its in my car powering Alpine Type R 6.5" comps.) I could send in one of these too.


You can contact them through the following e-mail:

[email protected]


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Wolf83

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Ok,will do.
Thanks.


----------



## SilkySlim

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Sorry I tend to jump on the forum to late when I can't sleep. 

I need your techs info if you could.

I know I lost a cap or too when I tested it on the bench it popped as a few seconds after power. A little puff the magic dragon. I used it from 1992 it came with our first shipment of art series back in the day and it sat for the last 2 years. Ppi went through it and updated everything in the late 90's. So I just want them to get in on the bench and go through it. 

Do they work on other old school a/b amps as well? Thanks so much for your help sorry for the confusion.


----------



## SilkySlim

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Ok thanks for the email info.


----------



## Halthar

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Thanks for tracking these folks down. I have an old black PPI A300 (original rather than a .2) that just popped yesterday. No magic smoke, just now drives my rather low amperage power supply into overload (more than enough power to run the amp up to reasonable levels, however). Luckily the power supply shuts down before allowing the amp to draw too much current.


----------



## Pitbully

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

I should have posted this way sooner. Thanks to Bret and his repairmen for all the work that went into my amps. I cant thank you enough. I havent installed it yet, but am looking forward to getting it installed during the upcoming months.

Here are the ones he worked on for me
Precision Power PPI A600 2 A1200 | eBay


Andrew


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Marked


----------



## jewellboy

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Just found this thread... Are these folks still willing to work on these amps? I've got an A600, an A404 and an A300 that I would like to have reconditioned before putting them to use. Contact info, if available, would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## kkritsilas

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Hi,

I just had the people that PPI Art Collector referred go through the pawnshop PPI PC4400 that I bought a while ago. Spent some time talking to them on the phone. Don't have the amp back as of yet, but I feel fully confident that they are good people to send stuff to. Turns out that they tested the amp, and only found a noisy gain pot. Its on its way back, but hasn't arrived yet.

Kostas


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Contact info is contained a little farther back in the thread.
You can contact Evan at this e-mail:

[email protected]


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jewellboy

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Thanks Bret. I saw that email address, but wanted to make sure that was the one to use. Time to get started!


----------



## k24_powered_dc5

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Contact info is contained a little farther back in the thread.
> You can contact Evan at this e-mail:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Just emailed them about a repair/ recondition of my PC2350's and PC21400's I just hope its not gonna be a ton of money, but the 2350 is 15th ann model and I cant let it die


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



k24_powered_dc5 said:


> Just emailed them about a repair/ recondition of my PC2350's and PC21400's I just hope its not gonna be a ton of money, but the 2350 is 15th ann model and I cant let it die


Very nice. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## stevo

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

i have a Rockford fosgate symmetry exp2 that I need repair does any one have any info on a repair shop or tech? also have a few art series amps that might need work done. thanks for any information


----------



## JuiceMan88

TrickyRicky said:


> I myself can restore/service amps also. I've done some work for some DIYMA members here and on Phoenix Phorums. I can replace all electrolytic caps with better spec, higher temp rating, longer life spand....pretty much higher quality. Output transistors can also be upgraded (if better spec are available), op amps can also be upgraded to BurrBrown if possible.
> 
> I can do all that at a reasonable price, why because I love doing it. I have a few pics of my recent work, just check my thread's.
> 
> I just finished a M25 for a Phoenix Phorum member (he just got it today) and replace all caps, upgrade op amps to BB, and modded the input caps. I loved the SQ of it so much that I myself purchased one (from a DIYMA member two days ago) to perform the same service as the other.


And I'm still rocking that M25 in my daily driver. Have been for over 9 months now and using it every bit of 3 hours a day. Can't wait to have you do a few more for me.


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



JuiceMan88 said:


> And I'm still rocking that M25 in my daily driver. Have been for over 9 months now and using it every bit of 3 hours a day. Can't wait to have you do a few more for me.


Any time man, I currently finished an M44 that I bought as "non working". I let the owner know and he offered me a "working" M100. How can I say no, lol, so I removed the leaky caps on that one as well and its now perfectly working. That same guy sold me a non working TI500.2, turns out the PS is blown....waiting on those expensive fets (almost 4bucks each @mouser).


I was lucky that neither of the M amps had any serious damage from the leaky caps. The M44 had a blown fuse, that probably saved its life and luckily the owner didn't replace it (he thought it was good by just using his eyes...it appeared okay but was open).


----------



## Instaburn

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

I know someone that repairs amps.... hmmmm


----------



## Tominizer

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Just found a Rockford Fosgate Power 650 MOSFET......... but after opening her up, she needs some TLC from an expert. Trying to hook up with Jeremy on this one.


----------



## gprestonmoto

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

I use one person to repair all of my amps. He and his dad worked for Linear Power. Fixes anything I need, and mods a fair amount of them if it's worth the money.


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



gprestonmoto said:


> I use one person to repair all of my amps. He and his dad worked for Linear Power. Fixes anything I need, and mods a fair amount of them if it's worth the money.


Ebbco?


----------



## gprestonmoto

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



TrickyRicky said:


> Ebbco?


Yes sir. Every time.


----------



## vwdave

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



Instaburn said:


> I know someone that repairs amps.... hmmmm


Lol he doesn't repair amps, he HAS repaired amps.


----------



## Instaburn

True.
But he's the best engineer I know.... 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pulse_GTO

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Contact info is contained a little farther back in the thread.
> You can contact Evan at this e-mail:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Would this be the person to contact to have a Lanzar Opti 2200 repaired?


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



gprestonmoto said:


> Yes sir. Every time.


Sent him an LP PA2 and he couldn't repair the issue, also was trying to dodge me for two-three weeks straight. Until a member here (moderator) offer to pay him a visit to pick up my unit and that's when he went ahead and shipped it back to me still needing repair (had same issues).

Well I took the time to repair the broken traces on the volume pot and got it back working properly. 

And to clear things up I believe it was EBBCO son (Ed's son). So don't know if your referring to Ed or his son because his son I believe also goes by Ebbco.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



Pulse_GTO said:


> Would this be the person to contact to have a Lanzar Opti 2200 repaired?


Contact them and ask if they can help you with that particular amp.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## CK1991

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Today, I picked up a pair of mint soundstream SA series 4/3/2 channel amps that I would like to have worked on prior to installing them in my car. They will need new caps due to age (although according to the seller, they worked when removed 1 year ago). Does anyone here work on soundstream amps or know someone who does?


----------



## jeeperbrad

Can anyone fix a early model fultron memphis belle? Its the chrome one. It has 2 channel's that stop working on the 4 channel side. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dedy09

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Cool stuff.....


----------



## DiMora

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

I have an Eclipse PA5422 I'd like repaired. Do any of the places in this thread fix Eclipse?

TrickyRicky?

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## shawnk

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Can you describe what's wrong with it? 

If TrickyRicky can't look at it, possibly I could.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Why don't you just e-mail the shop this thread is about and ask them. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Shawnk, dave or atomictech are the guys, am out of town so no time for repairs...sorry.


Or do as Bret stated, lol.


----------



## jeeperbrad

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Does anyone know anything about the early model fultron memphis belle's? Id love to get mine fixed.


----------



## gprestonmoto

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



TrickyRicky said:


> Sent him an LP PA2 and he couldn't repair the issue, also was trying to dodge me for two-three weeks straight. Until a member here (moderator) offer to pay him a visit to pick up my unit and that's when he went ahead and shipped it back to me still needing repair (had same issues).
> 
> Well I took the time to repair the broken traces on the volume pot and got it back working properly.
> 
> And to clear things up I believe it was EBBCO son (Ed's son). So don't know if your referring to Ed or his son because his son I believe also goes by Ebbco.


He's a good friend of mine and I bring my stuff to him all the time. Never had a single issue.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



gprestonmoto said:


> He's a good friend of mine and I bring my stuff to him all the time. Never had a single issue.


So what do you do at Paradyme?
Also, I thought Paradyme had their own repair tech(s)?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## gprestonmoto

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Hey Bret. I'm a salesman at Paradyme. We do have our own techs that work on major brands we carry. I'm a Linear Power collector and our techs don't work on them. Paradyme really does most repairs of fairly recent equipment, so I take my LP's to Ebbco.


----------



## StockA4

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

There are two people I trust implicitly with my equipment. Shawn K, and Jeremy (Ebbco). I love Shawn's work. He's as meticulous with his repairs as he is with his installs. Ed's son and I have done countless successful deals/repairs. Not only has he done top notch work for me, he's been a darn decent person and his character speaks for itself.

That's just my experience. If anyone had a bad experience with Jeremy, I hope you were able to contact him and get it worked out.


----------



## gprestonmoto

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*



StockA4 said:


> There are two people I trust implicitly with my equipment. Shawn K, and Jeremy (Ebbco). I love Shawn's work. He's as meticulous with his repairs as he is with his installs. Ed's son and I have done countless successful deals/repairs. Not only has he done top notch work for me, he's been a darn decent person and his character speaks for itself.
> 
> That's just my experience. If anyone had a bad experience with Jeremy, I hope you were able to contact him and get it worked out.


I am exactly the same. I've done a lot of successful deals with Jeremy. I see him often and he hasn't let me down. I've seen complaints that he's slow.... but if you saw how many amplifiers are in that shop, you'd understand lol. I guess I've never been in a hurry. He does great work and has definitely gone above and beyond for me.


----------



## cordiggie

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

I have a Diamond D7152 and a D7402 that I need repaired. I've been looking for some advice on where to send them because I want quality work. Sounds like everyone here is satisfied. I would be grateful if I could get the info for these guys so I could contact them. Thanks


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Thanks Bret for the amp repair recommendation! I made a quick thread on my MTX Thunder 5400x that they revived. Amp did not turn on and now it does. In case you didn't see it; cost, turn around time and shipping were all great! Am sending more amps to be reconditioned to him soon  I didn't bother opening it up, but maybe they took pics.


----------



## JPOSEY

*Re: RF, Orion, PPI, & Now Even More Old School Amps That Need Repairs Or Reconditioni*

Subscribe to thread.


----------

